# Cupped aluminum prop



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

To my knowledge you will not find a very cupped aluminum prop due to the material.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe you could weld a lip on it then grind smooth. I once had a tunnel hull. The prop wasn’t cupped. The blade tips were bent over and tapered to 0 on the trailing edge where cup would usually be.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I just bought a 12p 3 blade for that motor in stainless and having it cupped by Jack Foreman. I have a 10P 4 blade cupped by him on it right now. I bet he would cup one for you if you call and send him one, but, you would have to ask him if he can do it out of aluminum.


----------



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

I got an aluminum Solas 8p 4 blade prop from a dealer in Iowa of all places. Had them cup it before they sent it to me. Finally got out and played with it on my Towee with a On the Fly jackplate and Shaw wing.

Still get some significant slip but not to bad for aluminum. My tac said I was turning 5650 rpms at WOT. Not sure of my speed. Probably would do better with stainless but going to play around with this setup. 

Interestingly it felt like i was cavitating more when I had it jacked down all the way. Moved it up a couple inches and was much better.


----------

